# Adobe Indesign CS4 Seitennummerierung beginnen bei Seite 4 mit 2



## XHotSniperX (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo erstmal,

ich möchte ein Heft machen, das erst auf der vierten Seite mit der Seitennummer 1 beginnt. Ich habe jetzt auf der Mustervorlage einfach ein Textfeld reinkopiert und mit Rechtsklick->Sonderzeichen->Marken->Aktuelle Seitenzahl, die automatische Seitennummerierung eingefügt. Danach habe ich noch eine Mustervorlage erstellt, die leer ist und diese auf die ersten 3 Seiten angewendet. Jetzt sind die ersten 3 Seiten leer und das ist auch gut so.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass auf der vierten Seite die Seitennummerierung mit 4 beginnt und nicht mit 2, wie ich es gerne haben würde. Also ab der Seite Vier soll die Nummerierung mit 2 anfangen. Wie mache ich das? 

Wo kann man ne Mustervorlage ohne automatische Paginierung erstellen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2009)

ich kenn das programm nicht, aber kann man vlt. per rechtsklick auf das seitenzahlfeld noch erweiterte optionen aufrufen? oder gibt es bei "marken" auch andere dinge, die vlt. ne manuelle "formel" möglich machen?

ne alternative wäre es, wenn man die ersten seiten als eigene datei separat speichert.


----------



## XHotSniperX (7. Oktober 2009)

vielen dank für deine Hilfe!

habe es selber schon hinbekommen. Man muss ganz einfach auf die vierte Seite rechtsklicken (beim Seitenüberblick) und dann auf Nummerierungs und Abschnittoptionen oder so. Da muss man einfach bei "Seitennummerierung beginnen bei" eine 2 eintippen und schon hat es geklappt.

Jetzt sind die ersten 3 Seiten ohne Seitennummer und ab der vierten Seite fängt die Nummerierung bei 2 an. Also ist ein neuer Abschnitt ab der Seite 4 gesetzt worden, wo die Nummerierung mit 2 wieder anfängt und weiter geht.


----------

